
Show HN: Merica Match – we made a game about the American presidential election - shinymark
http://www.mericamatch.com
======
shinymark
Hi, I'm Mark Cooke, CEO of Shiny Shoe and project lead on Merica Match. Our
goal with Merica Match was to do a Colbert-esuqe lampooning of the election
within the context of what we believe is a high quality casual match-3. In the
game players can choose from Trump, Clinton, Sanders, and Cruz as they try to
help their favorite candidate match their way to the White House. Merica Match
is a re-imagining of one of our previous games with a new theme so we had some
existing retention/monetization data to give us at least a little confidence
that players would like the game and that it could be a viable addition to our
portfolio.

While I wish we had released the game six months ago when many more candidates
were in the pool, no Pokemon Go hoovering up mindshare, and even more
political shenanigans to make fun of I'm glad we got this out in time for the
conventions. Like most small studios launching a mobile game we're struggling
for visibility and don't have a huge UA budget. If anyone has any feedback on
the game I'd love to hear it. I can also answer any questions about
development or design decisions.

